# Drawbar, chain



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

If I remove the drawbar and replace with chain will my 3 point landscape rake float ? My property is very rough, cannot Iift and lower constantly trying to use the rake.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Are you talking about the draw bar or the top link?


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

If you're talking about the top link...I believe you're going to want that ridged. It's going to want to fall forward and spill leaving little to no cut/carry capacity. B.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

You could test that theory by disconnecting the top link and dragging it...


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

macdoesit said:


> If I remove the drawbar and replace with chain will my 3 point landscape rake float ? My property is very rough, cannot Iift and lower constantly trying to use the rake.


You need a top-link that works like a shock-absorber. This way, you can set the resistance pressure to allow the rake to behave like you want.

Some people have used basic shocks to do this, BUT, measure the top-link EXACTLY where it performs the best with the rake and order a shock that matches it. 










Bare Co - Hydraulic Top Links


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Replacing a rigid top link with a chain will work as long as you watch the height of your lower links.
As has been mentioned you can accomplish the same thing by disconnecting the top link and trying to use your rake.
If it works for you then just add enough chain that it is slack when working but tightens up when lifting to lift the rear of the rake high enough.
A hydraulic top link will allow you to adjust the length on the go bit it is still a rigid link when not being adjusted,
unless the hydraulic control valve operating the link has a float detent, few do.


----------

